

Thirteen Apple Innovations: Past, Present And Future - ideas101
http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/29/stevejobs-iphone-apple-tech-intel-cx_bc_0530stevejobs_slide_2.html?partner=rediff

======
pg
"If this is another slideshow..." <Back>

